# Which Aikido School



## Journey (Dec 5, 2004)

Living is Spokane I have two options for Aikido.

Spokane Aikido - Gene Nelson / Larry Bowman

Aiki Institute of Spokane - Roger and Sandy Mosconi

Has anyone here ever trained with either school or trained with any of them.

Thanx,


----------



## Vadim (Dec 15, 2004)

Hi Journey! I dont train in Aikido, but admire the methods. I would say see if you can try  a class at each school do that and then choose the school which you like the best. Good luck with your choice. :asian: 


-Vadim


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 1, 2009)

Chris i personally know Larry Bowman and he is a great guy and instructor, if you are still looking.


----------

